# Toasty Xeons



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi there,

I've recently built a dual-xeon workstation tower using the following components:

CPU: X2 Xeon 2670 2.5Ghz
Memory: Vengeance Quad Channel 64GB DDR3-1866MHz
Motherboard: ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS 2xS2011 C602/2xGBL/USB3/EEB
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro ATX, EATX, mATX, SSI EEB
PSU: Seasonic Platinum-660 660W ATX Black
Coolers: X1 H90(140mm, top-mounted), X1 H80i GT(front-bottom mounted). 
SSD: 480GB SanDisk (MB-Backplate mounted)
HDD: X2 WD Red 2TBs
GPU: Radeon 5450 Low-profile. 

*At the moment I've got a slight problem with temperatures. CPU1 and CPU2 are idling (BIOS) at 50-51c (Left standing for 20-30 minutes in BIOS). 

Full cooling setup:

Case front fan: 200M.
Case top fans: X1 (Pull) Corsair SP 120s (Soon to add Pull) with two additional 140MM upward exhausts. 
Case bottom fans: X2 (Push/Pull) Corsair SP 120s. 
Case rear fans: X1 140MM Corsair AF. 

This tower will be left on for long periods of time so I'm concern that when I put these Xeons under load the temps will spike beyond 70c.

Initial thoughts:

1. Remove X2 140MM Exhaust fans from the top of the case
2. Add the extra push to the 140MM radiator (Purchased a ATX12V Extension finally to re-route it)
3. Clean and re-apply new thermal paste to both CPUs (MX5)

Am I missing anything? =/

Is 660W enough for this build? =/

Edit: Regarding Wattage this calculates to 446W so I guess I should be fine? 
Intel Xeon E5-2670 v2 2500 MHz Ivy Bridge-EP AMD Radeon HD 5450 - OuterVision PSU Calculator


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have the top fans bring air into the system?

Change the configuration to have air enter into the front and out the top and rear. See how it changes after that.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoops, That way a typo!

Meant to say "Push"


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Case fans bottom push/pull ??
Case fan rear ....?


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry for such a late response.

In the end, the H80i V2 mounted at the bottom for CPU1 (closest to the front of the case) is fine at 51C. It is the CPU2 closest to the exhaust which is concerning me at the moment. 

I've installed a H100i V2 up top, in PULL configuration using X2 Noctua F12's. This is still idling at around 57-60C. I'm thinking of re-apply the thermal paste?


----------

